# VeraCrypt - building upon TrueCrypt



## drmike (Nov 14, 2015)

I know we have a bunch of TrueCrypt users around here... 


Open project over here that is building upon TrueCrypt and where folks should be now.


https://veracrypt.codeplex.com/


Not endorsing this as being 1000000% the best and most secure or anything.  Beware with anything and do your own due diligence.  Seems good and straight though.


----------

